

The Newer Hacker's Dictionary - ddelony
http://cosman246.com/jargon.html

======
SageRaven
Wow, I had no idea it was still being maintained. I though esr put that puppy
to be years ago.

I actually bought a print copy in the mid-90s. It was such a fun read back
then. I'll need to flip through it and see what's new.

~~~
ddelony
It's a fork. ESR's still the "official" maintainer, but no one truly owns
hacker culture.

------
gwillen
Intriguing. I wish the new editor luck.

